# Solve Rubik's Cube with No Notation! good for beginers. Video



## luckysolve (Oct 16, 2015)

I have been solving the Rubiks Cube for 5 years now, and can average under 16 seconds (100 solves.) In that time, ive taught tens of people how to solve the cube. My desire to teach and this experience has helped me craft an amazing How To video using no notation. My first attempt at a how to video was well received (over 300,000 views on youtube.) I made an updated version that's cleaner and simpler than the first one. https://youtu.be/MnYSduZ98C4https://youtu.be/MnYSduZ98C4


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Pretty good video

BTW why do you only have one post???


----------



## luckysolve (Apr 26, 2016)

I just didn't know what to say.
BTW, I made a 4x4 and 5x5 tutorial as well.
4x4- 



5x5-


----------



## Drad (May 1, 2016)

luckysolve said:


> I have been solving the Rubiks Cube for 5 years now, and can average under 16 seconds (100 solves.) In that time, ive taught tens of people how to solve the cube. My desire to teach and this experience has helped me craft an amazing How To video using no notation. My first attempt at a how to video was well received (over 300,000 views on youtube.) I made an updated version that's cleaner and simpler than the first one.


If you use no Notation it could be harder to learn a speedsolving methods.


----------

